# What Yeast For This Draught



## Gout (7/8/03)

I am planning to make GMK's Australian Draught soon

kit of coopers draught
250g corn syrip
1Kg light DME 
Hallertau hops to boot

What yeast is used in draught lager or ale?

I have to choose from
Calif Wyeast - lager
London Ale Wyeast - ale
Kit yeast - coopers ale?

what would best suit this?

I was thinking of one time soon (once i built up my stock) of running half on the liquid yeast and the other half on kit yeast to taste the difference

and even one on the ale liquid yeast and one on a lager yeast(similar to the stout/lager yeast post some time ago)


Similarly with the californian wyeast suit a pilsner? i have no others

I note that morgans have lager yeast in there kits and ale in there Ale kits!(dry yeasts)


----------



## Jazman (7/8/03)

i would use the cali larger as most aussie beers are larger based or pils based


----------



## RobW (8/8/03)

Why not try SAFLager ? The 34/70 is supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## Snow (8/8/03)

Ben,

I made Ken's recipe just using the yeast from the can - and it turned out great. That said, I think I agree with Jaz and would go for the calif lager from your selection.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Gout (8/8/03)

Also With the Munich helles i read its a light colour beer, therefore would it be good to use 1.7Kg of pilsner grain in a part mash to replace the 1.5Kg of light malt extract?

or i can use my 1.5Kg of extra pale male extract (morgans) 

thanks for any advise


----------



## Jazman (8/8/03)

well prefer a 3kg mash and use coopers 1.5 light lme if ken says to use the 1.5 i would as the pilsner can will have iso hops so it would change the biiterness ibus you could use it as i have done before but you would have to use less hops so u need to know the cans ibu and what ibu u want


----------

